# [SOLVED] PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a Coolermaster eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR 650Watt
I am looking to buy the following parts for my new build:
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=13&bid=5&sid=35075 - i7 920 Intel Quad Core
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=106&bid=5&sid=37175 - Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R X58
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=153&bid=5&sid=38277 - Kingston Hyperx 6G(3x2G)

I am already running:
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=82&bid=5&sid=48031 - Gigabyte GTX 260 GeForce GPU
What I want to know is will my PSU be strong enough to run those parts/what ever else I have in my computer once I put the new parts in.
Any other info you need let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

My first thought would be to use OCZ-G,Skill or Corsair RAM. 
The Coolermaster "should" be sufficient but I would prefer a Seasonic or Corsair for peace of mind.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Okay, so will 650 watt be strong enough though?


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Bump. Sorry I need this info relitievely soon. Will 650 Watt PSU be enough to run the parts in above post.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Building new PC, PSU and size problems.*

Hey guys, I just want to know; will my GPU fit in my Soprano case: http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_soprano_dx/ - Dimensions on the page.

I have a GTX 260: http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=82&bid=5&sid=48031 

A guy on youtube had a GTX260 in the same case as me with a Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3 motherboard(it fitted quite well): http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2843

My GTX 260 currently fits in my Soprano Case (Link at top of page), My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2778

I am looking to buy the following parts for a new PC setup: 
i7 920 2.66 GHZ Processor - http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=13&bid=5&sid=35075

Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R Motherboard - http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=106&bid=5&sid=37175

Kingston Hyperx 6G(3x2G) Ram - http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=153&bid=5&sid=38277
___________________________________________________________________________
Also I have a CoolerMaster 650Watt Extreme Plus PSU - http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=106&bid=5&sid=37175

Will that powersupply be good enough for the 3 parts above and the GTX 260 I have linked? 

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Building new PC, PSU and size problems.*

no it is one of their low quality units

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Building new PC, PSU and size problems.*

but my current PSU will run it correct?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building new PC, PSU and size problems.*



dai said:


> no it is one of their low quality units
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

I would suggest OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair for performance RAM.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1337634#bottom

I am getting different answers from every forum :S


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

The heatsinks in that supply are small and lightweight when loaded it will not do the job.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

And when it does overload what happens?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Drops power output which leads to video ram and ram issues.
Low voltage is a leading cause of failure of video cards.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

in my case all comps were off was watching tv in the lounge the damage cost throughout the house was in the thousands

it only took the psu in my com which was a quality unit cost over $300
the ups
wiped out the daughters comp completely in another room
the foxtel box
the front wireless doorbell
the 3 phone 2.4ghz system whose line ran through the ups
the house surge protector was not of much use because the surge came from the inside out instead of he outside in

a previous failure the supply just stopped supplying enough power

it's a matter of luck as to the end result

it's up to you to make the ultimate decision


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

I have no idea what decision to make though, I am low budget and would do anything to save a bit. Ontop of the parts ive linked you I want Windows 7 so I dont have to wipe again in a year when games will need it, PSU is 200$ more and than what ever else follows.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

it's not a good move to compromise on the psu cut back on other components

shop around for components they don't have all come from the same place prices vary a lot
i order from all over the country brisbane,sydney melboune as well as locally in perth


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

so for these parts what is the suggested PSU i should get considering my circumstances with not TOO much cash.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Using a low quality/underpowered CPU is putting your other hardware in jeopardy. 
Get a quality PSU now and save your money until you can get then other hardware ar just wait until you have the money to purchase everything at once.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Building new PC, PSU and size problems.*



dai said:


> no it is one of their low quality units
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


so should I get the 750W? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Yes that's correct.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Okay. These are the products now.
Intel Core i7 920 Processor LGA1366 2.66GHz 8MB Cache CPU 
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R X58+ICH10R QPI 6.4GT/s DDR3 2000 PCI-Ex16 SATAII RAID IDE GLAN heappipe ATX 
Kingston Hyperx 6G(3x2G) 16000Mhz DDR3 CL8 Intel XMP
Corsair TX-750 750W ATX Power 

Ontop of the above products I will also have (I already have):
Gigabyte GTX260(216SP) 896M OC DDR3 PCIE2.0 2xDVI TV-Out HDCP HDMI
Normal DVD Rom thing
HDD
A fan or two
A pretty light.

Will all of the new products fit in my case?
I have a Soprano case (http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_soprano_dx/)
Sizes here: http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_soprano_dx/images/5.htm

Thanks very much, I appreciate it more than you know! Sorry for so many questions I can build a PC but I definitely cant figure out what needs what and If it all fits. Thanks again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Do you have the GTX260 in the case currently?
Everything else will fit, I haven't tried the larger nvidia cards in the Soprano case but I remember 9800's being tight.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

My GTX260 JUST scrapes through touching the back of the case now. Will the MOBO sit in the same place, I have a Gigabyte mobo currently.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

The board will fit in the case in the same way, so the card should just fit with the new board also.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Okay, and the PSU is the same size and will fit if my Coolmaster 650 fits?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Yes that is correct also.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Okay. Well thanks heaps for your help guys, especially wrench, +1 for you. Equal thanks to all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Let us know know how you make out.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Bought all the parts today big storm got home late have the parts in tomorrow will let you all know. Found out all the info you have supplied was correct, I assumed it was, just took a bit to get it out of the people at the store they enjoy more of fooling you around and convincing you to buy something that costs 100 times more and does the same thing than letting you know that what your ACTUALLY GOING TO BUY works with what you already have. So all sorted, thanks again guys let you know tomorrow.


----------



## wolfvision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

good new guys. thanks to all your help i bought the parts in confidence and have installed them all with windows 7 working VERY nicely. decided to go with the 950wat corsair to reassure myself. working fine, love the parts couldnt be happier!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU question involving MOBO/Processor.*

Good to hear all went well


----------

